# Cleaning the outside stains on bottles in less than an hour



## mr70s (Oct 23, 2013)

Dear Diggers....Has anyone tried cleaning bottles with a soft wire wheel and some automotive rubbing compound ?


----------



## epackage (Oct 23, 2013)

A similar method has recently been discussed here regarding inside the bottles, I imagine it would also work on the ourside....

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/It-works-for-me-%21%21%21--cleaning-bottles-%21%21/m-604612/tm.htm


----------



## FitSandTic (Oct 24, 2013)

I would do some testing on junk bottles first. Just be careful not to get the glass to hot.


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Cleaning the outside stains on bottles in less than an hour*

Copper scouring pad and elbow grease?Nick


----------

